
Show HN: Pregit.io – prediction markets for GitHub repos - pregit
https://www.pregit.io
======
pregit
OP here, happy to answer any questions and all comments, suggestions,
criticisms are welcome. Currently, it's a really quick rough hack -- it's
based on this: [http://blog.oddhead.com/2006/10/30/implementing-hansons-
mark...](http://blog.oddhead.com/2006/10/30/implementing-hansons-market-
maker/) but only a simplified blackbox interface (mapping the submitter's
estimate to some trade action based on the current position and available
balance) is exposed

